# 64Gb SSD for OS or 2Tb HDD for storage ?!



## stefanels (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello again. I just want to know what is better for my 2nd PC... A 64Gb SSD for W7 OS or a 2Tb HDD for storage... t Both are priced the same (like 70 = 90 $)


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2011)

Depends on if you want/need speed or storage really. Need the space? 2TB. Don't need it and want a fast system? SSD.


----------



## stefanels (Jul 13, 2011)

I often DL very much BluRay movies in FullHD and it's take up much storrage space... But a SSD is very handy for a speedy OS...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

Both?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2011)

hey stefanels!
welcome back! i still use your siggy! thanks!


and looks like you need 2TB more than the SSD.


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2011)

stefanels said:


> I often DL very much BluRay movies in FullHD and it's take up much storrage space... But a SSD is very handy for a speedy OS...



You pirate there.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> You pirate there.



you from sweden, the home of the pirate


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest that you get the 2tb for storage.  SSDs are only useful if you want to boot things fast like OS and programs.  I actually suggest you get both if you have that many movies.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just 2TB Caviar Black drive and i don't see any need to have SSD next to it. With such amount of memory like you and me have, pretty much everything starts up immediately.
Hybrid Sleep shaves off bootup times. I don't see much point in SSD drives in such conditions. In crappy laptops and netbokks, yes. In desktop PC's, not really, unless you plan on using 4x512GB SSD drives. That would make sense. But the cost is equal to 1 kidney...


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I have just 2TB Caviar Black drive and i don't see any need to have SSD next to it. With such amount of memory like you and me have, pretty much everything starts up immediately.
> Hybrid Sleep shaves off bootup times. I don't see much point in SSD drives in such conditions. In crappy laptops and netbokks, yes. In desktop PC's, not really, unless you plan on using 4x512GB SSD drives. That would make sense. But the cost is equal to 1 kidney...



The 2tb Caviar Black boots up about 54 seconds which is pretty fast, but it comes at a price.  It is about $142.  Why not just get a 2tb Sammy drive and a cheap 32gb or 64gb ssd.  This will equal the amount paid for the 2tb caviar black.  Isn't that more logical.  You gain about 30Gb, as for storage it is pointless to have 5400rpm above as you don't even run anything on it and only movies.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Both?



This.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 15, 2011)

If you don't _need_ an SSD, get the 2tb drive. I have two SSDs, one 64gb for some programs and the OS, and a 180gb SSD for my games. Storage is on a 1tb HDD. If you don't use programs that profit considerably from an SSD (photoshop) and can live with Windows taking a bit longer to boot, get the 2tb drive.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 15, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> The 2tb Caviar Black boots up about 54 seconds which is pretty fast, but it comes at a price.  It is about $142.  Why not just get a 2tb Sammy drive and a cheap 32gb or 64gb ssd.  This will equal the amount paid for the 2tb caviar black.  Isn't that more logical.  You gain about 30Gb, as for storage it is pointless to have 5400rpm above as you don't even run anything on it and only movies.



Because Samsung drives are rubbish. Sure they are cheap and fast but from what i've seen they all die or are DOA. As for getting slow drives, HDD's are the slowest component in any computer for years. Why would anyone pick anything but the fastest you can get?
And lets exclude SSD's for a while because their prices are still astronomical. But once they'll get 100 EUR per 1 Gigabyte, then it's again a no brainer.


----------



## techguy31 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know where you get your SSDs but  I could get a 32GB or even 64GB SSD fairly cheap at about $70.  As for Sammmy drives, I have never had any problems with them and they are quite quite.  You asked in this post whether you should get a ssd or hdd.  Why are you now excluding ssd out of the picture when in fact you asked us what to get?  I am simply giving you an advice on what would best suit your needs.  If you want to get a 2tb HDD go ahead, but I chose a different route being that I use a cheap SSD for OS and music, and movies and others stored on multiple HDDs.  




RejZoR said:


> Because Samsung drives are rubbish. Sure they are cheap and fast but from what i've seen they all die or are DOA. As for getting slow drives, HDD's are the slowest component in any computer for years. Why would anyone pick anything but the fastest you can get?
> And lets exclude SSD's for a while because their prices are still astronomical. But once they'll get 100 EUR per 1 Gigabyte, then it's again a no brainer.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd personaly go for a single platter disk (320 GB nowadays) and get a few of them in a raid, you'll get faster performance, and if you do it right (0+1 or raid 5) you'll also get some redunancy.

Hopefully soon you'll be able to use something like the SSD caching on the Z67 chipset, that will get you near-ssd speeds for cheap.


----------



## Izliecies (Jul 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I'd personaly go for a single platter disk (320 GB nowadays)



that's actually 500gb - samsung spinpoint f3 500gb (hd502hj)


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for the correction!


----------



## repman244 (Jul 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Because Samsung drives are rubbish. Sure they are cheap and fast but from what i've seen they all die or are DOA.



Where did you get that all of them die or are DOA? I've seen a lot of WD's die, does that make them rubbish?
If you look at the drives like that, all die one day, so they are all rubbish I guess.



Back on topic, for your purpose I think the 2TB drive is a better choice, you said it yourself that you needed storage.
Maybe wait for 1TB per platter drives, Seagate (or should I say Samsung ) announced them to come out this summer.


----------

